
Trump to Impose Additional 10% Tariff on Chinese Goods - FDSGSG
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-to-impose-additional-10-tariff-on-chinese-goods-11564681310?mod=rsswn
======
jdsully
At this point I’m fairly certain a trade deal with china won’t happen and
we’re just being weaned off our dependency on their manufacturing.

~~~
imagetic
I don't think you even realize how much of what we do/consume is manufactured
overseas. Even a vast majority of seafood caught in the US is shipped to China
for processing because we don't have the facilities or manpower to handle it.

If anything, it will just shift manufacturing to other Asian countries. Maybe
some small % of it comes back to the US. Most will just move to a tariff
loophole.

~~~
smacktoward
_> If anything, it will just shift manufacturing to other Asian countries._

But from a strategic perspective that’s fine, so long as those Asian countries
are aligned with the US’ interests in the region. Taiwan and Vietnam, for
instance, both have a strong interest in containing Chinese expansionism, so
their interests align with America’s.

------
sjg007
So a rate cut and then govt sponsored inflation.. hmm... not sure what to
think. We do need China to buy agricultural products though. I like the idea
of reducing fentanyl too. China needs to regulate the precursors.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Why do you say that a 10% tariff on Chinese goods is govt sponsored inflation?

------
trilila
Just a thought. Meanwhile the EU will not impose tariffs on chinese goods,
some might argue, so Germany can freely access the chinese market. Apparently
goods made in eastern europe and sold in germany are lOw quAlITY, but those
made in china are not. And while in that part of europe, strict eu regulations
have to be followed, in china one can violate human rights and even employ
children and therefore underprice east eu manufacturers. Thus, the eu internal
market is highly out of balance, and ending up with massive internal migration
and political turmoil. No wonder the UK is leaving.

~~~
imtringued
I don't really understand. Are you saying countries leave the EU because they
can't ignore human rights and employ child labor to stay competitive?

~~~
trilila
Countries leave the EU because of Germany's dictatorship. One of it's
directives is tolerating chinese abuse of labor.

~~~
germanier
There is exactly one country trying to leave the EU, the issue is far more
complex than "Germany's dictatorship", and no Brexiteer ever said anything
about changing the stance towards Chinese labour.

------
RenRav
Does this affect solar cells and the like?

~~~
mdorazio
Seems like this is meant to target basically everything not already hit with
the previous 25% tariff, so yes it would affect electronics, solar cells, and
many other everyday items coming from China.

